# Camping around Fresno?



## dtimms (Mar 6, 2006)

i'm doing a tour from SLO to Mammoth Lakes and am looking for camping west of fresno on highway 41. i don't care if it is pay or free, i just need a place to camp for a night till i make it to yosemite. any info would be great, thanks
Dtimms


----------



## MarkSasser (Jun 20, 2007)

West of 41 would be Hensley Lake, good camping but a hot and lots of boats.

East of 41 about the same distance from the HWY would be Millerton Lake, good camping but lots of boats and its hot.

Yosemite would be a good days ride from either spot.

Good luck and have fun.

MS


----------

